# Canada Post adding false tracking details?



## fleming08 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all, 

I would like to get some opinions/thoughts here. Recently purchased bindings online from a Canadian store. Its been over 8 weeks(14th Feb) and still haven't received them. I have been VERY patient and have sent several emails to this store asking them to investigate the problem. They give me the standard "its in customs" answer. I was patient and waited. 

On the 5th April, an insurance claim was lodged as I have deemed the items as lost (store has agreed to refund me). Fast forward a week later, 12th April - I follow this up with the store as they do not give me any further updates. They reply with "I will update you as soon as I have any information"

Its the 15th - Still no word from the store, I send another email asking for an update. No reply but somehow a few hours later the tracking miraculously updates to "International shipment has arrived in the destination country" - To me this seems dodgy and think it was only updated to "shut up the sender/receiver", my guess is that they want to avoid an insurance claim for their incompetence. What also seems fishy, is that the location was not updated, previous locations were always updated at every check-in point. Below are the time stamps.

So my question is - Can Canada Post fake destination updates? I have kept this store anonymous as they pride themselves in customer service, I'm not a fan in bad mouthing unless necessary. 

What are your thoughts? Sorry for the long post.


2011/04/15---09:02-----International item arrived in destination country 
2011/04/15---09:02-----Item has been sent to customs in the destination country 
2011/04/15---06:00-----International shipment has arrived in the destination country 
2011/02/24---07:53-----VANCOUVER----International item has left Canada 
2011/02/16---12:51-----RICHMOND-----Item processed at postal facility 
2011/02/14---16:58-----REGINA-------Item processed at postal facility 
2011/02/14---14:55-----REGINA-------Item accepted at the Post Office


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

i really don't think that Canada Post would fake something like that. Just for your information, Vancouver International Airport (YVR) is located in the city of Richmond. However it does appear that your package was stuck for a long period of time. it may have been lost somehow and they retrieved it. but anyway since your package is already in your country so it should arrive soon.


----------



## fleming08 (Feb 8, 2011)

Only reason I think they would fake it is to avoid a payout. Here's a time stamp of a previous purchase from the same store.. It only took 7 days from Vancouver to Melbourne, Australia.

The customs check-in has a location attached to it. The purchase above seems like a manual update to just delay/avoid the payout.

2011/02/15----13:49----DERRIMUT,Aus----Item successfully delivered
2011/02/15----06:55----DERRIMUT,Aus----Item out for delivery 
2011/02/14----13:45----DERRIMUT,Aus----Attempted delivery. Notice card left indicating where item can be picked up.
2011/02/14----07:00----DERRIMUT,Aus----Item out for delivery 
2011/02/12----22:37----ALEXANDRIA,Aus--International item released from Customs 
2011/02/08----20:13----REGINA----------Item processed at postal facility


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you sure it was shipped by air mail? I once shipped to Australia, and the shipping time by boat was 4-6 weeks, about the delay you are getting. That could also explain the difference in tracking updates.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Canada Post has the worst service of any postage service I have ever used so I would not be surprised by this at all. I'm assuming you paid by credit card? After 8 weeks I would be doing a charge back to the store. Let them fight it out with Canada Post.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

fleming08 said:


> 2011/04/15---09:02-----International item arrived in destination country
> 2011/04/15---09:02-----Item has been sent to customs in the destination country
> 2011/04/15---06:00-----International shipment has arrived in the destination country
> 2011/02/24---07:53-----VANCOUVER----International item has left Canada
> 2011/02/16---12:51-----RICHMOND-----Item processed at postal facilit


I see this all day every day.

Basically, CP's carrier arrived and the packages were handed over in bond. 6am.

CP's bonding agent handed them over to Australia's customs agent at 9.02am. 

The reporting agency now shifts to Australia's customs and they scan them in at 9:02am, basically a confirmation of what you already know. "We gave them to customs" and Customs saying "we got them."

Your problem now is with Aussie customs.

Your problem with CP lies in the 6 weeks from 02/24 to 04/15. Obviously, they held them for the next boat for 8 days, and put them on a boat...and a slow boat at that. 

If you paid the cheapest price, sorry that's what you get..it sucks, but there's no funny business.

On the other example you give, someone paid for air shipping and that's why it was only 2 days.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm?? You were expecting canadapost to be an international carrier like fedex or ups. Once the parcel left Canada it was handed over to whoever canadapost has as a partner carrier in Australia.


----------

